# White hair question?



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

I am really interested in this pup, but is it normal for 2 solid black parents to have solid black pups with white on their chest? 3 out of 7 have this white spot but different sizes.
This is the pup she picked for me i really like the pup and both parents but i'm concerned about the white spot.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Yes, that is normal and acceptable under the standard. Often the white on the chest of a black pup will fade and dissapear as the pup gets older.


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

phew, thanks!! i did check the dams pics and it seems mama had the same spot as a pup. its not completely gone now but its very very hard to notice.. 

Looks like i'm gonna need to start preparing for a trip to Czech republic!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh had a white patch on his chest too- sometimes I can still see a few white strands


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

nitemares said:


> Looks like i'm gonna need to start preparing for a trip to Czech republic!!


How exciting!! Puppy is gorgeous, I'd be interested too. Good luck!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Beautiful pup, good luck!


----------

